# Colorado ski week considerations before buying



## ColoradoSkiing (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi there! First time (potential) timeshare purchasers here. In recent years, we have taken an annual trip to the Rockies every February or March for skiing. This year, we have started to explore whether taking on a timeshare would be a good fit. In searching for a potential property, our primary considerations have been a) identifying a desirable week so we can rent/trade if we can't visit one year b) picking a location close to multiple high quality ski resorts and c) finding a well-run timeshare that has reasonable maintenance fees. We don't need luxury ski-in/ski-out, but we would appreciate something that is well maintained, comfortable, and in keeping with the lodge/cabin vibe.

With all that being said, the resort we keep coming back to is Swan Mountain Resort in Dillon, CO.  The location seems _excellent_ (short drive to Breck, A-Basin, Copper, Keystone etc.) and although the units are a bit dated from the pictures, the reviews on TripAdvisor make it seem like it's a well run resort and very comfortable. Our only concern is that we have had  trouble finding many detailed (and recent) owner experiences. 

Before we make an offer on any resales, does anyone have any insights or owner experiences for this resort? Specifically, have maintenance fees remained stable and do you find it relatively easy to rent or trade prime (week 7 to 10) ski weeks? Also, are there any other resorts in the area we should be considering that fit similar criteria?

Any feedback or guidance is appreciated here! We're being told from MANY in our families to avoid purchasing a timeshare altogether, but it seems like a good deal if we can find a resort we will visit often AND maintenance fees are reasonable (under $800/year) AND the resale purchase price is not excessive (ideally under $3k). Please let me know if my there's anything else I'm missing as a first time purchaser. We don't want to prove our family members right by regretting the purchase.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 7, 2020)

I don’t know anything specifically about this particular resort.   We are familiar with the area because we go to Breckenridge several times each year.   So yes, we do love the area.   I assume that you have read this thread. What I would suggest is renting first before you buy. Secondly, I wouldn’t suggest purchasing this ski season there because I believe that there is a good chance that Summit County will completely lock down soon. It looks like you would be purchasing a fixed week. Therefore, if you can’t go during that week, then that will be a problem (or need to check how this resorts system works). The buy-in costs and MFs do look very attractive if you like the resort’s location. I assume that you know it isn’t a ski-in/out location. There may be a bus which would take you to keystone or you could drive to keystone.

These are just my thoughts.   Good luck on your decision.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 7, 2020)

IMO Swan Mountain is a good choice.  Good locations, etc.  I like Val Chatelle in Frisco better.  Units are large and Frisco is a great town.  Swan Mountain is not in a town. Keystone, A-Basin, Breckenridge and Copper Mountain are an easy drive from Frisco...

George


----------



## CO skier (Dec 7, 2020)

ColoradoSkiing said:


> We don't need luxury ski-in/ski-out, but we would appreciate something that is well maintained, comfortable, and in keeping with the lodge/cabin vibe.


WorldMark Steamboat Springs ski season (for comparison)

8,000 credits for 1 bedroom week

10,000 credits for 2 bedroom week

Resale buy-in cost for 10,000 credits about $2,000 - $3,000

2021 maintenance fees for 10,000 credits $951

A few of the pros:

Choose any week (or less or more) any year at over 90 resorts, not just Steamboat Springs

Credits automatically rollover for one year if not booked in the first year of use and can borrow one year ahead.

Additional one-time-use credits are easily rented from other owners to “right size” your use if you need more in certain years.

Excellent trading power for exchanging in Interval International or RCI.  (We traded for two, week-52 1 bedroom units at Grand Timber lodge for 8,000 credits each and the exchange fee by putting in ongoing searches with Interval International more than a year in advance.)

When the ski areas closed last March due to Covid, I cancelled our Spring Break ski trip and used the credits to book a summer vacation.

Lots more information on WorldMark here:

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/worldmark-the-club-timeshare-information-overview.html

WorldMark, The Club | Steamboat Springs

I looked at the photos of the Swan Mountain resort.  It looks to be the same quality as the 8,000 – 10,000 credit WorldMark units.  (Did not see that Swan Mountain had much of a “lodge/cabin vibe.”)

WorldMark has resorts in Utah which would offer access to multiple ski mountains, but not in Colorado.

WM Steamboat offers only the Steamboat Resort for skiing, and it is not much of a “ski lodge” vibe, except for the 3 BR Presidential unit at 30,000 credits for a week.  It also features a private hot tub.

WM Granby has standalone Presidential Casitas which feel like a private, million-dollar lodge/cabin with private hot tubs, but at rates of 30,000 credits (3 bedroom) and 35,000 credits (4 bedroom) for a week.

Our family has enjoyed New Years and Spring Break vacations at WM Steamboat for more than 10 years.  I do not know how we could afford these ski trips any other way.  I think much of our satisfaction is due to the hours I spent learning how to use the full potential of the WorldMark program and planning 13 months ahead for the highly competitive New Years weeks.

The Steamboat Resort mountain is big enough for our 3-4 days of skiing per vacation.  As the driver, I really enjoy the free resort shuttle service, and it allows everyone to hit the mountain according to their schedule, then meet-up for lunch on the mountain.


----------



## Marathoner (Dec 7, 2020)

If you can afford it, I would suggest buying resale into a timeshare system such as Marriot, Hyatt, HGVC, etc.  Timeshare needs change over time.  If you buy into a high-end timeshare system, the ability to trade within their system allows for more flexibility.  Moreover, these systems are usually quite close to the ski lifts and have a high level of amenities.  Of course this come at the cost of higher maintenance fees than the resort your mention.  Worldmark is also a good option - high flexibility, less upscale and more affordable


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 7, 2020)

We traded into Swan Mountain for about 12 years before stopping skiing.   

The units are not fancy but they are well kept up and clean.  Staff is wonderful.  Some of the best supplied timeshares we have ever stayed at.  No need to run a half full dishwasher because you are out of dishes.  Some units have gas fireplaces and some are wood burning.  Unlimited firewood provided. 

We usually got the two bedroom loft which is biggest unit other than the single 4 bedroom. Good news/bad news is they are on the top (third) floor.  They have 3 bathrooms and the master bedroom/bathroom is a better and roomier layout than the plain2 bedroom.   Easy to sleep 6 with no one in the living room. 

The pool and hot tubs are a great feature.  You also get one covered parking space per unit which is great in winter. 

As to skiing, it’s about 2 miles to Keystone.  15 minutes to Arapahoe or Breckinridge.   45 minutes to an hour for Vail and Beaver Creek.  Winter Park and Copper are easily doable.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 7, 2020)

Can’t swear to it but I’m pretty sure they have a good record on MF.   The resort typically has weeks for sale at good prices.  Some (but not all) weeks/units are enrolled in RCI points which gives you more options if you want to go elsewhere occasionally.


----------



## A.Win (Dec 7, 2020)

Similar to Worldmark, Wyndham points is a good option for all the reasons mentioned in the Worldmark post. They have locations at Beaver Creek, Steamboat, Park City and a couple others. Also, this is a better option if you can stay on weekdays. It gives you flexibility to stay 3, 4, 7 or 14 nights as well.


----------



## ColoradoSkiing (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you all for the helpful replies received so far! I had not even thought about the fact that Summit County might go on lockdown again, so that would be a strong reason to see how things play out over the coming months _before_ making a purchase decision, especially since we'd love to ski in 2021. Also, really appreciate the first-hand experience you were able to share @JohnPaul and seems to echo what I've been able to learn online. 

We typically like to "resort hop" and not spend a whole vacation on one mountain, so the lack of ski-in/ski-out is not a deal breaker for us. Also, someone mentioned that the resort lacks a lodge/cabin vibe which I agree with for most units except the top-floor has high vaulted ceilings + loft bedrooms that we're really attracted to.

I'm going to do research now on the other properties suggested (Val Chatelle, WorldMark Steamboat Springs, Wyndham) and pausing making any moves. Having a bit more flexibility would certainly be appreciated, but I also am weary of joining a points system since there seem to be so many additional membership fees/exchange fees/point extension fees etc. I'll need to do a bit more research there too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2020)

Val Chatelle is on a fixed rotation schedule.  A ski week rotates from week 50 to 13.  The rotation schedule is not something that would guarantee you a week 7, 8 or 9 every year.  My weeks rotate like this:  2020, week 52; 2021 week 3; 2022 week 6; 2023 week 9.  We own four ski weeks.  I would rent Val Chatelle.  I rent weeks for basically maintenance fees, so no long-term commitment.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 7, 2020)

In today's world I would follow Cindy's advice.  Rent at Val Chatelle (or Swan Mountain if you prefer).  You will get the Week you want every year and have no long term commitment.   Call Management at these Resorts and see if they rent Weeks.  Many Independents do...

George


----------



## CO skier (Dec 7, 2020)

ColoradoSkiing said:


> I'm going to do research now on the other properties suggested (Val Chatelle, WorldMark Steamboat Springs, Wyndham) and pausing making any moves. Having a bit more flexibility would certainly be appreciated, but I also am weary of joining a points system since there seem to be so many additional membership fees/exchange fees/point extension fees etc. I'll need to do a bit more research there too.


A critical point about point systems (pun intended) is that there are no "additional membership fees/exchange fees" to vacation at other resorts WITHIN each points program.  So in WorldMark, for example, your credits are good to reserve ANY WM resort up to 13 months in advance with no additional fees.  You just see what is available and literally "Book It" using your credits.

Club Wyndham is a little different.  You would have reservation priority at your Home Resort from 13 months to 10 months before arrival.  After that, your points are good for any resort within the system (more than 100 resorts to choose from) with no additional fees.  Club Wyndham Access offers 13 month booking priority at multiple resorts, similar to WorldMark.

If you take less than weeklong vacations, there may be additional fees for housekeeping in WorldMark or Club Wyndham, but a very reasonable cost for the short stay flexibility.

Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton Grand Vacations are the same for staying in different resorts.  Stay within the resorts in the system you own, and there are no exchange fees or additional fees.  That is the whole point (ahahaha) of point systems.


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 11, 2020)

We just stayed at Steamboat Wyndham Club. Very nice TS, underground parking, ski shuttle every 15 minutes. 
we have Ikon Pass and try to use it annually for 20 days all in CO.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 11, 2020)

Krteczech said:


> We just stayed at Steamboat Wyndham Club. Very nice TS, underground parking, ski shuttle every 15 minutes.
> we have Ikon Pass and try to use it annually for 20 days all in CO.


What is Steamboat doing (if anything) to limit the number of skiers on the mountain?  Do they have a reservation system like Vail group?

Kurt


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 11, 2020)

Per my communications from Steamboat they are not doing reservations.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 12, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> What is Steamboat doing (if anything) to limit the number of skiers on the mountain?  Do they have a reservation system like Vail group?
> 
> Kurt


From the steamboat.com website:

"To limit on-mountain capacity, we are tightly regulating stand-alone lift tickets and other products. You can purchase lift tickets online or by calling Steamboat Central Reservations® at 877-783-2628. Single-day lift tickets will not be available for stand-alone purchases between December 23 and January 2, unless booked as part of a lift and lodging package. "

There are no walk-up lift tickets available for purchase this year.  I vaguely remember receiving an email that IKON passholders may ski any day their pass is valid.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 12, 2020)

All you need to know. (Currently) about Steambot Skiing this season.



			https://www.steamboat.com/the-trail-forward
		


I was there earlier this week and the Resort is very focused on COVID Procedures. They even added another roving restaurant to the Taco Beast to help on-mountain dining since currently it’s strictly no indoor dining anywhere on the mountain or in town. This is a result of a local health order that is in effect until 18 Dec (at least).

Cheers


----------



## CO skier (Dec 12, 2020)

x3 skier said:


> All you need to know. (Currently) about Steambot Skiing this season.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steamboat.com/the-trail-forward


Thanks for posting this.  I was wondering how the gondola was going to work.  After my experience riding the Zion Canyon Shuttle a number of times this fall, I am very comfortable riding a shared gondola under the conditions described.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 16, 2020)

Really love my Gold Point unit in Breckenridge, but probably hard to find a ski week to buy.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 20, 2020)

Gophesjo said:


> Really love my Gold Point unit in Breckenridge, but probably hard to find a ski week to buy.


Not difficult to find at all.  Prices, as with all timeshares, vary widely.  There is a Gold Point 3 bedroom, week 11 available here for $3,000.






						Gold Point Condominiums Timeshare Resales | Search 56 Timeshares For Sale
					

Gold Point Condominiums timeshare resales available. Find Gold Point Condominiums timeshares for sale by owner - search by price, week or check-in date! Buy Gold Point Condominiums timeshare now.




					www.sellmytimesharenow.com


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have timeshared in a large number of units in Vail, Avon, Breck, Frisco, Dillon and Steamboat (and at most of those mentioned in this convo).    I strongly recommend renting at the one you are considering before purchasing (or at least SEEING the unit/resort.)    Everyone is different.    While I loved the units/staff/etc. at Swan Mountain,  I did not like having to drive to ski, dinner, etc.  Val Chatelle - had to drive to ski, did not like the 3rd floor.    Vail run....discovered a 1 bedroom is sometimes what I would call a studio....with a curtain,  the 3 bedroom - awsome.    And so on and so forth.    We found what we did like - and bought there (we own in Vail (condo) , and Breck (French Ridge) , and have Wyndham points with we use for Steamboat and Avon).   Epic pass did its job - got us to focus in on THEIR resorts - and the 4/5 day advance pass bargains at Steamboat get us there for at least 2 weeks

Just as an FYI - here is the list I have exchanged into and spent at least a week:
Breckenridge - French Ridge, AlpenRose, 
Frisco/ Dillon - Swan Mountain, Val Chatelle
Vail - Vail Run, The Wren, Sandstone Creek, Vantage Point, (visited the Steamside properties)
Avon- Christie Lodge, Wyndham
Steamboat - Wyndham,  Legacy/Ramada Vacation Suites
Jackson Hole - Jackson Pines, TownCenter, Racquet Club
Utah - Iron Blossom
Tahoe - and a bunch a while ago.,....


----------



## rcv82 (Mar 21, 2021)

Gophesjo said:


> Really love my Gold Point unit in Breckenridge, but probably hard to find a ski week to buy.



Gold Point is the oldest of the resorts by Breckenridge Grand Vacations. The others are all ski in, ski out. I own at Grand Timber Lodge. The dues jumped this year but are around $1000 for a two bedroom kickoff. BGV does a great job of running the properties and keeping fees reasonable. The only downside is they are not part of a larger network, so exchanges are through II. If you go with a Gold II membership you can use points based exchange and get good value for your unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

